
Instead of Hiring Three People, I Sent the IRS $170,000. Government, FTW - Fjolsvith
http://observer.com/2016/04/instead-of-hiring-three-people-i-sent-the-irs-170000-government-ftw/
======
celticninja
If this is a known issue then why doesn't he take steps to combat it. He could
refrain from stocking up on inventory prior to the end of a tax period for a
start. Sure keep stock on hand but don't get a years worth of stock sitting in
warehouse if you are going to get a tax bill because of it.

I also feel it is a bit disingenuous, he wasn't overtaxed, he paid the correct
amount of tax, however this financial year he will have the sales of the goods
that he already paid tax on, so proportionally next years tax bill will be
less.

Also he says he could have hired 3 qualified employees. How did they get
qualified? Well they probably paid through the nose for a college education in
the US, but to prepare them for that I imagine they attended a state funded
education system first.

Its easy to blame IRS/tax but taxation is not the problem and the article even
comes close to the actual problem and that is how the government spends tax
revenue. And that is something much harder to argue against.

------
dragonbonheur
Founded several companies, employs more than 20 people, IN TOTAL??? Sorry,
he's not the one percent. He's part of the business owners state and federal
governments should be supporting instead of allowing bigger corporations and
richer people to offshore their companies, hide their assets in tax havens,
get tax breaks by intensive lobbying or get tax holidays when they bring their
offshore money back.

America's in a sorry state when small and medium business owners get
brainwashed by politicians into hating the middle class and the poor for
wanting social justice. Even "Social Justice" is a condescending term these
days...

------
Finnucane
He's founded several companies, and he's paying the taxes on them with a
personal check? Is he doing that all as a sole proprietor and filing
everything on a schedule C? Apparently the one thing he didn't hire was an
accountant.

------
sharemywin
Most people are talking about corporate welfare and capital gains tax when
they talk about the "rich don't pay taxes" The funny thing is he forgets that
for the first $9,225 he only pays 10% just like the guy that only made that
much.

------
sharemywin
Needs to learn the definition of bureaucracy as in hiring bureaucrats aka
jobs. Don't get me wrong I see his point about inventory, but arguing I didn't
hire more people because the government hired them with my tax money is kind
of minimal argument. If your kind of neutral about who hires people.

